# Monitor zu Dunkel



## Spiritius_eos (16. September 2005)

Hi, mein Problem ist, das mein Monitor auf dem Laptop zu dunkel ist.. Kann ich alles bisschen heller mit Gamma einstellen, aber troztdem ist alles unlesbar.. Habe externes
Monitor eingeschlossen, es funktioniert ohne problemen..
Ich weiss nicht ist es problem mit Grafik Karte, oder ist Monitor irgendwo in....
thanks..


----------



## octo124 (17. September 2005)

Da verabschiedet sich evt. die Hintergrundbeleuchtung, genaue Diagnose kann nur eine Fachwerkstatt stellen.


----------

